# soldering in gloves?



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

When I run copper pipe I like to wear jersey gloves, not only to keep hands clean but also to wipe my joints with. Is it me or is it just getting harder to find gloves that are not 50% polyester.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Try and make joints you dont have to touch..... I prefer a neat bead myself.

Nobody cares that this was sent from my droid using. Plumbing Zone


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

back when it was cold a couple months ago, I was soldering with gloves on. A piece of wet solder fell and landed on the underside of my wrist and the glove trapped it. I still have the scar. That's why I hate wearing gloves period


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I try to wear latex gloves to keep my hands from getting that ground in dirt that lasts for days. 

I know someone who wears jerseys, he wipes the joint after-wards, and it seems to work for him.

In "The Plumbers Handbook" it mentions the method of leaving a "Fillet" around the joint, or as Matt says, a bead.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

I almost always wear gloves when soldering, and as for dripping stuff in between your skin and the glove, that wouldn't happen if you stay out from under the joint your trying to solder


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I wear leather gloves for soldering.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Blue jersey gloves for me, not the brown ones. They melt when heat hits them and are terrible for wiping joints.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

I use the slip-on leather gloves from fergies... they used to have those eagle claw which were really nice.

When the gloves get to "greasy" from flux they become k-50 gloves.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I always wear mechanics glove for anything that requires dexterity. Fitter gloves for the heavy grunt work.

What are jersey gloves BTW?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> I always wear mechanics glove for anything that requires dexterity. Fitter gloves for the heavy grunt work.
> 
> What are jersey gloves BTW?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


 Cotton gloves. The blue ones are the sheet. When doing a lot of soldering I go through a pair every two days or so.


----------



## ogre plumber (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm the same way and yes its very hard to find 100% cotton gloves any more.Ask Brian he buys white 100% cotton gloves some where near the shop by the bundle.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Plumberman said:


> Cotton gloves. The blue ones are the sheet. When doing a lot of soldering I go through a pair every two days or so.


 Where do yu get these at?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

mssp said:


> Where do yu get these at?


They keep them in stock at the LCR Corporation in West Monroe, Louisiana.


----------



## Thekid (Oct 24, 2010)

I never wear gloves I feel it is more comfortable without


----------



## Evolve (Jan 2, 2011)

plumb nutz said:


> When the gloves get to "greasy" from flux they become k-50 gloves.


This!! 

I like to wear gloves soldering since flux isn't very nice to my hands and don't like the feeling of grit cloth either. Love soldering and brazing though, its like an art.
Once they get too greasy I use them for drain cleaning.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

If I'm doing alot of soldering I use cotton gloves. Typically I'm bare handed and like to freak the helpers out when I flick the drop of soldier off with bare fingers. I try to not make it obvious I'm moving fast.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

When I was working in Colorado the tool crib at the shop had these for the winter months.











I was wearing a pair while soldering on a scissor lift and a bit of solder fell in one of the gloves. I did a little dance and whipped my hand around to shake the glove off since I had a lit torch in the other hand. The smoldering glove fell to the floor. I finished what I had to do and when I came down all that was left was the red wristband. I don't use them anymore.


I did like using the jersey gloves but 99% of the time I'm soldering I don't wear gloves. I flick the drip of solder off with my finger because it's made of leather and I'm a big ol' bad ass.



Paul


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I wear leather Road Hustler gloves fit.. well like a glove:laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

sikxsevn said:


> I almost always wear gloves when soldering, and as for dripping stuff in between your skin and the glove, that wouldn't happen if you stay out from under the joint your trying to solder


sometimes its unavoidable. Next time at the school I'll take pics of the tight spots. Not every plumber just solders heaters all day long. Some do it on ladders 12 feet in the air surrounded by air ducts and vents.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I try to wear gloves now a days ,,, but after about 10 minutes they just AGGRAVATE the H**L out of me . Like to find a comfortable pair to solder in . 

I wear rubber gloves all the time now working on toilets , sinks etc ,,,, But the flux just makes em way to slippery !


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

years ago i had a bad skin problem that the doctor thought was caused by flux, my hands were allergic to the flux, or copper he thought. so i wore jersey gloves for a few years.

but now everything is fine, i have small hands so i had to get ladies size gloves as those were the only ones that came in small size.

of course they were purple or blue or whatever color that ladies love, caught hell for it, but my hands felt great 

* no jokes about having small hands *

lets be adults here LOL

that means you house plumber :whistling2:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I use my blue rubber gloves, just have to move super fast wiping the joints.

The rubber won't melt, but that heat can burn you if you don't move fast enough.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> years ago i had a bad skin problem that the doctor thought was caused by flux, my hands were allergic to the flux, or copper he thought. so i wore jersey gloves for a few years.
> 
> but now everything is fine, i have small hands so i had to get ladies size gloves as those were the only ones that came in small size.
> 
> ...


 I have small hands as well. When ever I find some good cotton gloves first thing I do is take them all and wash in hot water and shrink themas much as I can.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> years ago i had a bad skin problem that the doctor thought was caused by flux, my hands were allergic to the flux, or copper he thought. so i wore jersey gloves for a few years.
> 
> but now everything is fine, i have small hands so i had to get ladies size gloves as those were the only ones that came in small size.
> 
> ...


who me? never. You should see his feet. :laughing:

Heath was putting his gloves on when we were doing gas at Sullivan. His hand slipped off and he punched himself in the gut. LOL. All I heard was UUGGHHH


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

house plumber said:


> who me? never. You should see his feet. :laughing:
> 
> Heath was putting his gloves on when we were doing gas at Sullivan. His hand slipped off and he punched himself in the gut. LOL. All I heard was UUGGHHH


i keep on telling those guys not to use gloves while threading with the machine, someday someone is going to lose a arm, i have seen pictures of that happening on a lathe.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> i keep on telling those guys not to use gloves while threading with the machine, someday someone is going to lose a arm, i have seen pictures of that happening on a lathe.


They have to maintain their dish pan hands, you know.


----------



## Evolve (Jan 2, 2011)

Bayside500 said:


> i keep on telling those guys not to use gloves while threading with the machine, someday someone is going to lose a arm, i have seen pictures of that happening on a lathe.


I worked with a guy who lost his finger using a threaded. Wasn't pretty I'll tell you that much.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Never got into the habit of wearing gloves, but I'm trying to change. I like the Mechanix type gloves when I'm doing grunt work, but for soldering and fine work, can't wear anything, feels wierd.
I have however melted the $hit out of a few pairs of those Mechanix gloves. Stick to leather if your grinding!

Signed, Hamburger Hands


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plumber666 said:


> Never got into the habit of wearing gloves, but I'm trying to change. I like the Mechanix type gloves when I'm doing grunt work, but for soldering and fine work, can't wear anything, feels wierd.
> I have however melted the $hit out of a few pairs of those Mechanix gloves. Stick to leather if your grinding!
> 
> Signed, Hamburger Hands


Amen to all of that!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

There's a freight salvage place I hit in S. L. Ut. that has %100 cotton gloves at .50 a pair. My back-ups have back-ups.:icon_biggrin:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

These are what i use i buy them wholesale. Really nice gloves with nitrile coating great dexterity

http://gloves.lfsinc.com/content/?p=760


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

These are what I wear (if any) in the colder months...

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

The only glove you'll catch me wearing in the warmer months...

FORE!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Evolve (Jan 2, 2011)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> The only glove you'll catch me wearing in the warmer months...
> 
> FORE!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Those are definitely the more fun ones to wear! Looking forward to a good golf year this year. Hope yours is a good one too


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Evolve said:


> Those are definitely the more fun ones to wear! Looking forward to a good golf year this year. Hope yours is a good one too


Just bought an adam's golf insight high launch driver and I'm itching to use it...

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Evolve (Jan 2, 2011)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> Just bought an adam's golf insight high launch driver and I'm itching to use it...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


I'll bet. I bought a Callaway FT-Z at the end of last year and was just starting to hit it consistantly well. Looking forward to starting all over again this summer :thumbup:


----------

